# Ink Cartridges



## Swampguy (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone use remanufactured ink cartridges? If so where do you get them? Are you pleased with them?


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 19, 2006)

The reason I am asking about remanufacture cartridges is that they will save me $30 a cart.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 19, 2006)

I've tried them. My opinion, if you are using it for photo's, it will not cut the mustard; at least on my printer. I have had to go back to the manufacturer for ink. If you are using it for just data, I imagine it will be fine.


----------



## Swampguy (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks, it is for photos.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Swampguy_
> The reason I am asking about remanufacture cartridges is that they will save me $30 a cart.



Wow! I can almost get three for my printer for what you would save.

Probably the big difference is your printer forces you to replace the ink and print head as a unit rather than just the ink tank.


----------

